# Illinois Properties Needing Service



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

We have a contract for Comcast at a number of sites throughout Illinois. We are currently looking for coverage of these properties. If you are interested please email me and I will send a list of site locations and specs.

1" Trigger, Sidewalks where applicable, Salt treatments as needed.

I have attached a copy of the site locations. If you have trouble downloading it, please email me and I will send it to you directly.

I need your preliminary proposal no later than Monday 8am PST.

[email protected]


----------



## cfpd0707 (Oct 23, 2009)

Still needing any help? I'm around central I'll


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Comcast sites are under a different contract through January.


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

erkoehler;1117439 said:


> Comcast sites are under a different contract through January.


so he doesnt have that contract?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

snorider075;1118020 said:


> so he doesnt have that contract?


Nope, and I went out and measured almost every property in my area. Learned a hard and expensive lesson on that one!

The address on numerous locations don't exist, the square foot measurements are off by over half on numerous properties, I could go on and on and on......


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

I will admit I wasted my time also. Why can't anyone be honest?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Why don't we BAN him?


----------

